# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  "Neural Networks and Deep Learning", free online textbook, Michael Nielsen

## Airicist

Author - Michael Nielsen

neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com

"Neural Networks and Deep Learning Book Project" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Neural Networks and Deep Learning Book Project - IndieGoGo video

Published on Nov 25, 2013




> I'm writing a book that will teach the core concepts of neural networks and deep learning.

----------

